# Установка рядом с lubuntu

## rul

Перелопатил инет и хендбук. Подскажите, правильно ли я понял? Чтобы установить генту из-под другого дистра, можно это делать так: просто открыть терминал и идти далее по хендбуку (разбиение диска и т.д.). Прав ли я?

----------

## MAH69K

Ну да. Что вас смутило?

----------

## rul

Спасибо за ответ. 

Простота действий меня смутила.  :Smile: 

Ещё вопрос. Ставит буду постепенно, вникая во все элементы генту. В принципе, я так понял, что главное установить ядро и всё: система на комп установлена. А потом уже обустраивать её (X-ы, DE и т.д.). Так вот, установив ядро, я выхожу обратно в lubuntu и делаю sudo update-grub, и у меня в грабе генту сама пропишится? Или вручную конфиг загрузчика исправить?

----------

## MAH69K

Разумеется ещё stage3 нужно распаковать, и внести изменения в конфигурационные файлы - надеюсь вы это не упоминали, потому что и так подразумевали  :Smile:  А то одного лишь ядра не хватит )

И да, разместив ядро в /boot - можно запускать обновление конфига grub'а, он его должен увидеть (выходить-то для этого не надо, вдруг ещё возвращаться придётся... откройте просто второй терминал).

----------

## rul

Да, я всё это и имел в виду. Думаю, по хендбуку х64 дойти до "Configuring the system" включительно. Затем обновить граб. 

 *Quote:*   

>  выходить-то для этого не надо, вдруг ещё возвращаться придётся... откройте просто второй терминал

 

Точно же, не подумал как-то  :Smile:  .

----------

## rul

Добавлю ещё от себя, если кому-то понадобится. Если нужно отщипнуть от какого-нибудь раздела (я отрезал кусок от /home), то делать это надо из-под лайв сд (gparted).

----------

